# flats and blues



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

anyone know any good lakes for flats or blues?:B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Whiskers, the closest lake to you for Flatties is GLSM and the population is pretty low but a few caught each year. after that youll have to head up to Maumee river or south to below dayton on the GMR, Ceasers Creek has a few as does Rocky Fork and Eastfork but none have lots of fish so youll have to spend the time to locate, find and then catch them. 

As far as Blues goes, inland Ohio only has 2 lakes with any blues in them, thats Hoover and Dillion, both stocked by the state over the last two years. If you want good sized blues your best bet in the Ohio River near Cinci. 

Salmonid


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Whiskers

Sometimes it is a matter of how bad you want something

For years I drove 3 hours to good flathead fishing.
Some of the best flathead lakes are in Eastern Ohio.
Most of the MWCD lakes have good populations of flathead.










Salt Fork and a few other smaller lakes and rivers also produce flathead.
The picture above is typical size but Clendenning, Tappan, and Seneca seem to produce more trophy sized flats than the others.










I must warn you that flathead do not come easy and if you start catching them the challenge becomes quite addictive.










Blue cats are a bit less complicated. Fish from Cicncinati downstream on the Ohio river. Lawrenceburg Indiana has a very good ramp at Tanners creek and fishing for blues is usually productive.


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

ive never caught any flats but i have caught blues on ohio river but down south in ky.i guess ill just have to set aside a week end and go to eastern oh and find some flats lol...


----------

